# markiersperre



## UnrealSoldier (15. März 2003)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine Markiersperre reinbekomme??

Wäre dankbar!! Ciao


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. März 2003)

Hi,

3 Möglichkeiten fallen mir spontan ein...

1) Du legst einen Transparenten Layer über die ganze Seite, dann sollten aber die Links, Formulare usw auch nicht mehr zu bedienen sein...

2) Du legst nur über die Bereiche, die nicht markiert werden sollen einen Layer -> kann ziemlich Aufwendig werden...

3) Du schaust dir mal das Tutorial von Sam an...

ciao


----------



## UnrealSoldier (15. März 2003)

das dritte hat mir am meisten geholfen danke!!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. März 2003)

dachte ich mir ;-]


----------



## UnrealSoldier (15. März 2003)

;-] soso...


----------



## sam (15. März 2003)

oh gott, meine alten tuts  
wird zeit, dass die mal überarbeitet werden


----------



## talis (23. März 2003)

Hi ,

am leichtesten gehts mit:

http://www.aw-soft.com/htmlguard.html 

MFG
Talis


----------

